

See Inside Our Financials: The Baremetrics Demo - Shpigford
https://www.baremetrics.io/blog/inside-our-financials-baremetrics-demo

======
nathanbarry
Very bold move Josh. I love this idea! This is a great example of how teaching
and sharing can help everyone involved. Baremetrics gets more visibility and
promotion (as well is demoed to thousands of people) and visitors get to learn
more about what metrics they should be tracking as well as what is a good
range for their own numbers.

Have you considered allowing other Baremetrics customers to turn on public
access to their own data?

~~~
Shpigford
I've had a couple of people ask if it was possible. Technically would be easy
to do, but _seems_ like an edge case that very few would actually use.

Fear is also people would be scared of accidentally turning it on so it'd
dissuade people from signing up.

May try it in the future, though.

------
akbar501
Nice idea.

I have a few questions.

1\. Do you have plans to integrate other payment gateways so that a business
can get a summary view?

2\. What does this provide over and above what Stripe provides? I'm sure their
is more, but a quick summary would be helpful.

Anyway, nice product.

~~~
Shpigford
Thanks!

1) Not currently. At this point no other payment gateways provide the data
that Stripe offers without a additional dev work required on the user's part
to integrate. Braintree _might_ work, but it's hard to say. Stripe does an
amazing job supporting developers, plus they're growing like wildfire, so I'm
happy just sticking to Stripe at the moment.

2) Stripe provides none of this. They have the data obviously, but just don't
surface any of it in any meaningful ways. They show a few "raw" metrics that
don't take in to account things like refunds or cancellations, so the few data
bits they do provide are largely inaccurate.

------
itengelhardt
Absolutely brilliant to show case your own financial data. Also very ballsy
IMHO.

